# קרדיטים  	  	 	 		 		  		 		 	   	      או: איך לתכנן חתונה בשלושה חודשים



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 או: איך לתכנן חתונה בשלושה חודשים 
שלום! אני נועם. 
אני שונאת לכתוב הודעות ארוכות.
רציתי רק להראות שאפשר לעשות חתונה במחיר שפוי.. תוך שלושה חודשים ואפילו ליהנות


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

מי אנחנו + הצעת נישואים 
נועם, סטודנטית לביולוגיה ימית
גיא, שף בתחילת דרכו 
ביחד חמש וחצי שנים, הכרנו בצבא דרך חברה משותפת

את ההצעה הוא עשה בלי הרבה מילים, מתחת למים.

(שנינו אוהבים לצלול)


----------



## hadasK5000 (25/6/13)

מגניב נועם!!! 
מזל טוב קודם כל! ממש מקורי ויפה אני חייבת להגיד!
מה לגבי תכנון חתונה בחודש נראה לך אפשרי?....?...?...? (סוף יולי נגיד..)


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

הכל אפשרי 
תלוי ביכולת ההחלטה שלכם והמוטיבציה. לדעתי כן.. אצלנו הכל היה מתוקתק תוך חודש כשבחודשיים הנותרים רק עשינו הזמנות, תהליכי רישום נישואים וכאלה


----------



## hadasK5000 (26/6/13)

אנחנו ממש צריכים להחליט בימים הקרובים! 
כי יש איזה תאריך פנוי ב- 30/7 שאנחנו שוקלים לקחת (בנאות קדומים) וכמובן שאם אני לא סגורה מראש שאפשר לעשות את זה בזמן כ"כ קצר אני לא אכנס לזה אפילו. אבל מה שאת כותבת פה די מעודד!
אני אבשר לחצי ונחליט עד מחר בע"ה ויאללה נכנס בראבאק!!!! קולולולולולו....


----------



## lanit (27/6/13)

מתפרצת לדלת פתוחה 
לדעתי אם אתם באים ממוקדי מטרה, לא מתבחבשים ומתקתקים עניינים, אפשר לעשות את זה בחודש. אם אתם נוטים לבדוק על דבר מלא-מלא-מלא, ולא רגועים עד שלא ראיתם 4-5 ספקים בכל תחום, זה לא ילך.
אנחנו סדרנו חתונה תוך 72 יום, כשהרוב נעשה בימים הראשונים לסגירה. אם את צריכה טיפים, את מוזמנת לפנות אליי בפרטים.

-סליחה על ההתפרצות לקרדיטים


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

מגניב!!!! 
איזה כיף לכם שאתם חולקים כזה תחביב מדליק


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

מקום: White בפרדס חנה 
התארסנו בדצמבר, ואחרי תקופת מבחנים של חודשיים התעוררנו והתחלנו לחפש מקומות.
התכנון היה להתחתן בסתיו-אביב, לשנינו היה ברור שאנחנו מתחתנים בשישי בצהריים
אחותי שהייתה באירוע בwhite לפני שנה ואמרה שהאוכל מעולה אז החלטנו ללכת לבדוק.
התאהבנו בפשטות של המקום. בית מיושן עם גינה גדולה ומרפסת. אווירה ממש מגניבה.
אבל המחיר לאוקטובר היה לנו גבוה. 

אחרי כמה שיחות ומשא ומתן נפתחה האפשרות להתחתן ביוני הקרוב. קצת לחוץ, אבל במחיר שרצינו.
סגרנו על White עם שלושה חודשים לסגור את כל השאר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הייתי לחוצה אבל למזלי בעלי (מילה מוזרה!!!) השתלט כמעט על הכל.


במבט לאחור: אני שמחה שהתחתנו מהר! 
אני לא מאלה שנהנות מתהליך ההכנה לחתונה. ותמיד בחיים יהיה משהו ש"יפריע" (לימודים עבודה וכו')


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

כמות האורחים! שכחתי לציין 
החתונה שלנו כללה 200 אורחים.
White מכילים עד 350 לדעתי, כאשר 200 מילאו את המקום ממש טוב.. לא נראה ריק בכלל.


----------



## rivkuntz (28/6/13)

גם אנחנו סגרנו שם!! 
המקום יפייפה!!

סגרנו לדצמבר,
מיד יוצרת איתך קשר בפרטי


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

רבנות: צהר 
נושא טעון = הודעה ארוכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז אחרי שקבענו תאריך לחתונה היינו צריכים להחליט איך אנחנו מתחתנים בכלל.
פעם לפני כמה שנים, היה לנו ויכוח להוט: גיא ממש רצה להתחתן עם רב ואני ממש לא.

אבל... טקס בלי רב לא ייחשב ע"י המדינה ויצריך נישואים בחו"ל. לא נוח, עוד כסף והכי חשוב.. האם להתחתן עם רב זה כזה נורא?
התחלתי לעשות בירורים. מה הטקס הזה אומר בכלל ולמה מתנגדים לו...
סה"כ מדובר בטקס של העם היהודי- וגם אם לא השתייכתי לדת, נראה לי נחמד להיות חלק ממנו.
ההתנגדויות לא סיפקו אותי כי מספיק להציץ פעם אחת בכתובה ולהבין שלא קונים אותי אלא מבטיחים את עתידי הכלכלי (לא שזה נחוץ בימינו אבל שיהיה)
אז החלטנו להתחתן עם רב.

מהחוויה שלי כחילונית מוחלטת: רבנות צהר היא אופציה מאוד נוחה. 
נוסעים ללוד פעם אחת וכל השאר מתנהל במיילים. ההדרכת כלות הייתה אצל בחורה מקסימה בביתה, יחד עם הבעל לעתיד.
טבלתי במקווה בלי יותר מדי שטויות (לא, הבלנית לא קצצה לי ציפורניים או שטות כזאת!) האמת שזו הייתה חוויה נחמדה.

הרב שלנו היה נתנאל בן מעש. הגענו אליו דרך "סטודנטים נישאים". בחרנו בו כי הוא גר קרוב אבל בדיעבד- איזו בחירה!!
רב מצחיק, עם קול מדהים (הייתה לנו אפשרות לקצת שירה בחופה והסכמנו) עשה טקס קליל ומקסים בלי כל השטויות של הקראת הסכום בחופה, הפרדה בין נשים וגברים וכו'.


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

תמונה מהחופה 
לא בטוחה מה היה כל כך מצחיק..


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

מוזיקה! ארז גולדשטיין 
חתונה בלי מזרחית!!! יש כזה דבר?? מסתבר שכן.
כקיבוצניקית היה לי מאוד חשוב מינימום של מזרחית בחתונה והמון שירים הזויים וכיפיים.
גיא הגיע אל ארז דרך האינטרנט... או משהו כזה.
נפגשנו איתו והבנו שהוא מבין את הראש שלנו, ידע בדיוק מה אנחנו רוצים ובלי יותר מדי עניינים סגרנו איתו.

קיבלנו המון מחמאות על המוזיקה, אני רקדתי 4 שעות והיו לידי תמיד עוד אנשים אז כנראה שהיה בסדר.. 

שיר כניסה לחופה: צליל מכוון
שיר שבירת כוס: I believe in a thing called love
שיר סלואו: ריקוד סוף המאה (של שלמה ארצי כמובן)

המוזיקה בחתונה כללה מסע בזמן עם שירים משנות ה60 ועד שנות ה90, להיטים עכשווים ומשהו כמו 3 שירים במזרחית כי אין מה לעשות.. החברים שלנו אוהבים את זה.

קצת מזרחית פה ושם זה ממש לא נורא ואפילו מצחיק בסיטואציה הנכונה


----------



## ורד 35 (25/6/13)

ארז גולדשטיין אני כל כך שמחה לשמוע 
הבת שלי סגרה איתו לאוגוסט 
ולא ראיתי את שמו בכלל בפורום ..

איזה כייף שהיה לכם מוצלח שמעתי שהוא מעולה .

הקרדיטים יפים


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

הוא לא רק מעולה הוא מדהים! 
אנחנו מאוד מרוצים ממנו.. מוזיקה זה כל כך חשוב לאירוע טוב


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

צילום: אלוניס 
צילם בחתונה של אחותי ואהבנו אז סגרנו.
עמית מצפה היה הצלם שלנו. מוכשר בטירוף, הבין את הראש שלנו ועשה לנו תמונות הורסות.
לא לקחנו וידאו כי שנינו לא אוהבים.

בגלל כמות האורחים הקטנה היה לנו צלם אחד רגיל ועוד אחד של מגנטים, זה היה די והותר.. יש לנו יותר מדי תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




צילומי נוף עשינו בחצר הבית של ההורים שלו, ובקיסריה, שם הוא גם הציע לי נישואים.


----------



## haych (25/6/13)

אלוניס מחיפה? 
אם כן, אז אני שמחה בשבילכם שאתם מרוצים כי ההתנהלות שלו מול המשפחה של בן זוגי הייתה מזעזעת.
אבל העיקר שאתם מרוצים!!


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

כן מחיפה 
מפתיע לשמוע. אנחנו מאוד מרוצים!


----------



## Virginia Gal (25/6/13)

אני חושבת שזה הכל עניין של כימיה 
אחות של הבנזוג לקחה אותו לחתונה והיה להם מדהים וזורם ויפה וממש כיף.
ואז אמרנו שגם אנחנו נקח אותם, כי ראינו מקרוב איך היה אצלה - אממה - בשניה שיצאנו מהפגישה איתם, הסתכלנו אחד על השני ואמרנו "אין מצב".
אז אני מניחה שמה שטוב ומתאים לזוג אחד, לאו דווקא יתאים לזוג שני (אפילו שהם מקצוענים מאוד ומאוד אהבנו את העבודה שלהם).


----------



## haych (25/6/13)

לא רק כימיה... 
זה נגמר בבית משפט...


----------



## Virginia Gal (25/6/13)

אוי 
לא נעים בכלל...


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

הזוי לחלוטין 
מהנסיון שלנו איתו הוא אחלה בנאדם, מקצועי ביותר, וכבר בסוף האירוע הביא לנו את התמונות.


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

עוד אחת 
אני אוהבת את התמונה הזאת. אנחנו נראים כמו כוכבי טלנובלה.


----------



## yaeli beli (25/6/13)

תמונה יפיפיה!


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/6/13)

איזה יופי, תמונה מעולה!


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

תמונה מהריקודים 
מזל שיש תיעוד לרגעים קסומים שכאלה...


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

תמונה של כל כלה 
אוי כמה נדוש


----------



## החלפתיניק (25/6/13)

תמונה מאד יפה! 
כיף לקרוא שאפשר לתכנן חתונה ב-3 חודשים


----------



## yaeli beli (25/6/13)

שלושה חודשים זה אחלה זמן 
גם אנחנו עשינו ככה. הכל היה סגור תוך חודש, ואז טסנו לדרום אמריקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ועדיין, למרות שזה היה רק תוך 3 חודשים, דגדג לי באצבעות (ובבטן) ורציתי שזה כבר יגיע... בגלל זה קשה לי להבין מי שמתכננים חתונה לעוד חצי שנה - שנה. איך הם מצליחים להתאפק ולחכות כל כך בסבלנות?!?!?!


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

נראה לי מורט עצבים 
אבל לפחות הזמן עוזר לעכל שהם מתחתנים בכלל


----------



## afrikana (25/6/13)

אנחנו ארגנו בחודשיים וחצי 
וזה ממש ממש בסדר!

מצד שני חשוב להדגיש שיש לי ניסיון בהפקת אירועים (לא מקצועי, הפקת פרוייקטים במסגרת הלימודים) אז תקתקתי את זה...

לא היה מלחיץ בכלל!


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

איפור ושיער: ליאת כהנא 
בהתחלה לא רציתי להתאפר. מה, שישי צהריים! הכי כיף פזור ובלי כלום.
במבט לאחור.. טוב ששמתי קצת איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה יוצא יותר טוב בתמונות. ועם כמות הריקודים שהלכה שם, צריך תסרוקת שתחזיק.

ליאת הגיעה בשבע בבוקר (!!!) כדי לאפר אותי.
היא עשתה עבודה מעולה, האיפור נשאר כל האירוע, והתסרוקת התפרקה רק אחרי שאני הוצאתי את מיליון הסיכות שהיו שם כי התחשק לי לפזר.


נ.ב אני שונאת לשים תמונות של "הכנות" ולא שמתי אפילו אחת בפייסבוק אז אני מקווה שתעריכו את ההקרבה.


----------



## חגיגות (27/6/13)

חושבת לסגור עם ליאת 
קודם כל, הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים ומאוד כיף לקרוא אותם. יש לי שאלה לגבי ליאת כהנא. אני חושבת לסגור איתה, כי חברה שלי היתה מאוד מרוצה ממנה (היא עשתה אצלה רק איפור). אפשר לשאול כמה שילמת על האיפור והשיער ביחד?


----------



## The Peanut (27/6/13)

יש לה מבצע כרגע ב"חופונים" 
לכן אני מרשה לעצמי לכתוב את המחיר ששילמתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



910 ש"ח לאיפור ותסרוקת כולל ניסיון
אני חושבת שזה שווה את המחיר. וזה גם הרבה יותר זול מכמה אפשרויות אחרות שבדקתי


----------



## חגיגות (30/6/13)

זה מחיר מצוין! תודה רבה!


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

בגדי חתן: קסטרו 
קנינו לו מכנס, חולצה מכופתרת וחגורה בקסטרו, נעליים של Caterpillar וזהו הוא מוכן!

איזה כיף זה להיות גבר


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

שמלת כלה: Ebay + יד2 
היה לי ברור שאני לא מוציאה אלפי שקלים על השכרה של שמלה לכמה שעות... אז הזמנתי שמלה מאיביי שלושה חודשים לפני החתונה.
אזהרה: לא לבעלות לב חלש!
משתלם כספית? כן.
משתלם נפשית? לא!

אני לא בחורה שנלחצת בקלות, אבל להמתין לשמלת הכלה בזמן שהכל כבר מוכן זה נוראי. 
אני ממליצה בחום לעשות את זה כמה שיותר מהר אם בחרתן באפשרות המפחידה הזאת.

השמלה באורך מלא ואני חובבת שמלות קצרות אז קניתי לי עוד שמלה לריקודים ביד2 במחיר סמלי.

במבט לאחור אולי הייתי מתחתנת עם הקצרה מלכתחילה. היה לי חם


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

תמונה נוספת של השמלה 
תחרה


----------



## riki tiki tavi (25/6/13)

השמלה מהממת! 
אפשר בבקשה קישור למוכר?


----------



## nino15 (25/6/13)

שמלה מדהימה! 
שתיהן ממש יפות!! מאיפה הקצרה אם אפשר לשאול? ממש אהבתי את הסגנון.

וגם - אולי תפרטי על הקנייה מאיביי? יש פה תמיד כלות שרוצות להזמין וחוששות ונראה שלך הייתה התנסות מדהימה


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

הקצרה של עינת ספרא 
היא שימשה שמלה שנייה של כלה ואז היא מכרה אותה לי.
אני חיפשתי שעות שמלה באיביי. רוב השמלות שם דומות אחת לשנייה ולא רציתי נפוח או מקושקש. מצאתי שמלה שאהבתי ובמקור היא עם שרוול ארוך. שלחתי את המידות שלי ותוך חודש היא הגיעה.  הורדתי את השרוולים אצל תופרת, והקטנתי קצת. תמיד כדאי להזמין טיפה גדול יותר. 
אפשר גם לבקש שינויים כי היא גם ככה נתפרת מחדש לפי המידות שלך. היא הייתה מושלמת באורך וזה היה קריטי כי יש לה סיומות תחרה בתחתית החצאית. חשוב למדוד כמו שצריך ולהזמין ממקום עם חוות דעת טובות.


----------



## החלפתיניק (25/6/13)

איך היתה איכות הבד? 
אמרת שהיה לך חם את חושבת שזה בגלל האיכות או בגלל סוג השמלה?

שתיהן מאד יפות.


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

הבד היה נעים מאוד 
החצאית הייתה עשויה מסאטן קליל דו שכבתי ומעל בד שקוף עם תחרה.
אני חושבת שהיה לי חם מההתרגשות וגם כי זה היה צהריים ביוני.
העובדה שרצנו והתגלגלנו בדשא בזמן הצילומים בטח לא עזרה


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

הזמנות: דה וינצ'י 
את ההזמנה עיצבתי לבד. היו כמה אפשרויות ובסוף בחרנו באחת מהן. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אחלה בית דפוס! באנו בלי להודיע והדפסנו את ההזמנות כבר באותו היום.
מחיר הוגן ואיכות טובה מאוד.

שני צדדים להזמנה..


----------



## song4me (25/6/13)

הזמנה מקסימה


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

השטויות שמסביב 
נעלי כלה:  Beautifeel - מאוד נוחות ושיקיות. השאלתי מאחותי, היא לבשה אותן לחתונה שלה.
תכשיטים: השתמשתי בתכשיטים שיש לי. כנ"ל לגבי מסרקייה.

יש קטע מוזר כזה של כמה מעצבות.. שמוסיפות "כלה" למילה "תכשיט" והמחיר עולה בכמה מאות שקלים.
אותם חומרים. לא מדובר בזהב, בנות.
לא אוהבת, לא מתחברת, וסירבתי לתת לזה יד.

זר: "פרחי שלומי" בחדרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני חושבת שאפשר להכין זר לבד.. פשוט להתכונן לכך מראש.

קשקושים לרחבה: קנינו חלק ב"כפר השעשועים" וחלק באינטרנט

וזהו!
לא היו לנו בועות סבון, עשן, זיקוקים, עוגת חתונה, יונים, דבורים, פתקי הושבה, פתקי קינוח, פתקי תודה.

להגיד שזה היה חסר לאורחים? לא נראה לי.

אבל אני מבינה את הצורך בשטויות הקטנות האלה. אני למשל השקעתי כמה שעות טובות בלקשט את האוטו... כמובן שזה נעלם אחרי חצי שעה


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

לסיכום 
אני מניחה ששכחתי כמה דברים.. אפשר להזכיר לי.
לא פירטתי מחירים בכוונה אבל אני מוכנה לפרט בפרטי למי שזה יעזור לה.

חתונה זה עניין של כמה שעות (6 שעות במקרה שלנו! שעון קיץ רולז) ולא משנה מה קורה.. נהנים מכל רגע.
אני חושבת שחבל שהמון זוגות מחליטים למשכן את החיים שלהם בשביל האירוע הזה.
הרבה אנשים שוכחים שהם לא באים מרקע אמיד ומתכננים משהו שהם לא יעמדו בו.
אפשר להתפשר על המון דברים ועדיין ליהנות ואפילו לכסות את האירוע ואפילו... להרוויח ממנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





מאוד חשוב אם אפשר: לארגן כמה ימים של חופש אחרי החתונה להירגע מה-overload
שנינו אנשים שקטים שלא חובבי תשומת לב וזה היה קצת שוק בשבילנו.
אנחנו פינקנו את עצמנו בכמה ימים של צלילה באילת וזה היה בדיוק במקום.


ו... זהו. תיהנו.


----------



## הכבשה שש עשרה (25/6/13)

כתבת כל כך יפה 
ונכון ובאמת נראה שנהנתם מהתהליך ומהטקס.
אנחנו תיכננו בחודשיים וחצי מחו"ל ואחד העקרונות היה צניעות ובלי להשתגע. הוויט היה אופציה אבל בסוף היינו ביפו, בבית של חברים.
ואני בטוחה שהבחור שלי היה שמח לכזאת הזמנה ובעיקר שאני אלמד כבר לצלול...


----------



## lanit (27/6/13)

מזל טוב! 
גם אנחנו התחתנו בWHITE בחתונת שישי ביוני שנה שעברה, וארגנו תוך זמן קצר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
המון מזל טוב! נראה שהיה שפוי וכיפי


----------



## ronitvas (11/7/13)

תודה על קדריטים מקסימים 
שמראים לנו שהכל אפשרי והתוצאות מעולות גם כשלוקח שלושה חודשים לתכנן.
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים, טובים ושמחים.

מזל טוב


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

שכחתי טבעות! 
חבר של המשפחה הוא צורף והכין לנו את הטבעות.
לא בטוחה שזה מה שהוא עושה בדרך כלל.
אבל קוראים לו מיכה יחיאלי


----------



## דנדוש152 (25/6/13)

מקסימים... 
נראית כמו חתונה שהייתי ממש נהנית בה 
מזל טוב!


----------



## malyaha2 (25/6/13)

אתם זוג מהמם


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

אף פעם לא נותנים להם קרדיט... המלווים! 
ליוו אותנו חברתי הטובה ביותר ואחד החברים הטובים שלו. הוא היה על תקן נהג והיא על תקן פסיכולוגית.

חשוב לבחור מלווים טובים ליום הזה, זה יום מלחיץ, לנו גם היה עמוס מבחינת לו"ז. הם תפקדו נהדר.. ממליצה בחום...


----------



## yaeli beli (25/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! נהנתי מאוד לקרוא 
כיף לקרוא עליכם ועל החתונה. מאוד הזדהיתי איתך ועם הבחירות שעשיתם, זה מאוד הזכיר לי אותנו.... גם אנחנו הרמנו חתונה בשלושה חודשים, במחיר שפוי ולא הסכמנו לשתף פעולה עם דברים שעולים יותר כי הם ל"כלה" או ל"חתונה", וגם אני קיבוצניקית במקור (אבל מהדרום הרחוק...). גם אנחנו ויתרנו על וידאו, על צילומים מקדימים ועל מוזיקה מזרחית. גם לנו הנושא הדתי בחתונה היה אישיו (ולכן אנחנו התחתנו בפראג). כל כך שמחה שיש עוד זוגות שחושבים כך, כי אם להודות על האמת היו לי רגעים שחשבתי שאולי משהו אצלנו לא בסדר. איך זה שאנחנו לוקחים הכל בקלות? איך זה שאנחנו לא משקיעים כל כך הרבה זמן וכסף? אולי יחשבו שאנחנו קמצנים? 
השיא היה שהתקשרתי למי שעשתה לי את השיער (והאיפור) 3 ימים לפני החתונה כדי להגיד לה שאין לי מסרקיית וינטאג' לתסרוקת ולכולן יש! (אני לא צוחקת, באמת חשבתי שמשהו אצלי לא בסדר, ואיך זה שלא התארגנתי עם זה מבעוד מועד?!).

אז אני שמחה בשבילכם שעשיתם חתונה כזו נהדרת ונהנתם ממנה, ושמרתם על תקציב שפוי ועל מי שאתם. 
נראה מהתמונות ומהחוויות שהיה לכם שמח ומאושר, אתם מקסימים ונראים מאוהבים, ואלה הדברים החשובים באמת.
מאחלת לכם המון מזל טוב, אהבה ואושר.


----------



## The Peanut (25/6/13)

תודה 
דווקא אצלנו הסביבה פרגנה אבל כנראה כי אנחנו מוקפים סטודנטים כמונו


----------



## DDN (25/6/13)

גם אצלנו היה יחסית מהר 
ובלי מזרחית. וגם לי ולאשתי היו חשובים הרבה מהדברים שציינת
מאוד הזדהיתי
אחלה קרדיטים!


----------



## liljack (26/6/13)

תענוג לקרוא 
איזה כיף לקרוא סוף כל סוף קרדיטים שפויים. 
כולם אומרים זאת רק חתונה ורק ערב אחד בחיים ואז נכנסים לשנה של ארגונים מטורפים והוצאות הזויות. 
גם אנחנו בחרנו באופציה השפויה - התחתנו יומיים אחריכם, את הארגונים התחלנו בסוף מרץ...
נראה שהיתה חתונה מגניבה, הוויט אחלה מקום.


----------



## Mor Langer (27/6/13)

בתור חברה טובה של הכלה ומן הסתם אורחת- אני יכולה להעיד שהיה נהדר!!!!
היה כל כך כיף ואינטימי


----------

